# Kérjük az edényeket visszavinni!



## ljn1222

Hello, 

Please translate it into English. 
I tried to do it myself with online dictionaries but they "don't know such word" or there are phrases /similar words with sufixes and I don't know which one is the right one.

If there is/are mistakes in this sentence please correct it as well.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Zsanna

The correct form in Hungarian:
Kérjük az edényeket visszavinni!

and the translation for it:
Please, return the plates. 

I wrote 'plates' because I suppose the context is a canteen where people are asked to return their plates but the Hungarian is a general term for (almost) any recipient you may use in that (or in another) context.
So if the context is different, please indicate it because it may influence the translation.


----------



## ljn1222

Many thanks,
yes, context is ok. That's where I found it. I assume it can be dishes as well (little more general than plates)
So I have another question. How it would be: "Please, return the dishes to the kitchen." 
I will have Hungarian-speaking guest (friend) and it suppose to be a joke.


----------



## Zsanna

_Edény_ can be dishes (even closer!), too because it's really a general term. (So I would not change anything about that.)

Otherwise: Kérjük az edényeket visszavinni a konyhába!

Be careful with the joke because Hungarians are even ready to do the washing up! (Mind you, we are usually very houseproud so you wouldn't risk anything! )


----------

